# STEROIDS FORUM > PCT (POST CYCLE THERAPY) >  Cycle and PCT (when to use AI's and SERMS)

## aer_vlad

Hello - I've been a lurking around this site for a long time, learning as much information as possible. I've never done a cycle, but want to learn as much as possible before I even think about it.

I have a quick question which I can't seem to find an answer.

Should Nolvadex be used during the entire cycle or just PCT? What are the disadvantages/advantages of using it during the whole cycle vs. PCT. 

According to Cycles for the Newbie by TheMudMan (found in the Eductional Thread category), he recommends using Novladex AND Arimidex during the whole cycle and continuing throughout the PCT (a cycle of test). 

It seems that most users and other PCT recommendations (such as Pheedno, Anthony Roberts, Swale etc.) use AI and SERMS during PCT...not the actual cycle.

If anyone can clarify why TheMudMan recommends using AI and SERMS during the cycle, and a vast amount of other users them only during PCT?

Thank you. Any help is sincerely appreciated! 


Note: I'm more interested in the use of AI and SERMS with just simple cycle of test (whether enanthate , cypionate , or propionate ).

----------


## Kokaine

I used Nolvadex during my first cycle(Sustanon and Deca ) and it didn't do anything in terms of preventing water retention.

Arimidex and Aromasin are extremely expensive so I don't think they are a good Idea.


You can get Letrozole -Femara from an online pharmacy.Cut the 30 pills in half and pop them every other day.Thats 120 days on letrozole,90 days on cycle and 30 days on PCT.If i had to do my first cycle again, I would go with 1000 mg of Test Enthanate a week for 12 weeks and 4 shots of HCG for PCT.7 days after your last shot you put 2 ML of Bacterostatic water in each HCG vial(5,000 iu's).You shoot 1 ML (2,500 i.u)every 4 days and you will be good to go.

----------


## Kokaine

You take an AI on cycle to play it safe in terms of getting gyno.You don't really have to take it ,since everybody is different and you might not get gyno even if you shoot 2000mgs a week.I take letrozole because I can't stand the water retention that comes with Test.I eat as little sodium as possible until I get a cramp and then load up on it.Using propionate is gonna drive you nuts,you have too shoot every other day and it hurts like a mother****er so you'll be all stressed out at the Gym.Enthanate is the way to go even if you want to get ripped,Its all about the diet as to whether you gain fat or lose fat.

----------


## Johny-too-small

Okay lets keep it super simple...

1. Nolva will help prevent gyno while on cycle. However, do not use nolva with tren or deca as this can make issues worse.
2. An AI like adex, aromasin , ldex, letro, etc will combat gyno and water bloat. However, it should be used as long as reqd because the body does need some estrogen to grow.
3. An AI and a serm should be used during pct.
4. Keep a clean diet (free of sodium) for bloat issues. If bloat presists, use an AI until bloat is gone.
5. Remember, these are drugs and should be used with caution. While serms and AI's serve good uses they also can have negitive impacts on other systems (sex drive, hindered gains, poor lipid profile, liver loxic, etc).

Good luck.

----------


## Kokaine

Good advise.

I favor letro because for a $100.00 you get all the estrogen reduction you can handle on cycle and pct.However,Yes I forget I have a dick on me while on letro.The inmune system takes a pounding and your skin looks like sandpaper.As far as the joints go, drink your flax and they should be alright.I don't think it affects your liver, though.Nolvadex only kills estrogen in certain places so you won't reduce bloating with it.Arimidex leaves you with half the estrogen so I don't think it does the trick either.Aromasin is the next best thing after letro but it cost an arm and a leg.You could try Proviron too if you don't mind losing a little hair.

----------


## Johny-too-small

> Good advise.
> 
> I favor letro because for a $100.00 you get all the estrogen reduction you can handle on cycle and pct.However,Yes I forget I have a dick on me while on letro.The inmune system takes a pounding and your skin looks like sandpaper.As far as the joints go, drink your flax and they should be alright.I don't think it affects your liver, though.Nolvadex only kills estrogen in certain places so you won't reduce bloating with it.Arimidex leaves you with half the estrogen so I don't think it does the trick either.Aromasin is the next best thing after letro but it cost an arm and a leg.You could try Proviron too if you don't mind losing a little hair.


Dude, you cant talk about price and youre getting ripped off anyway.

----------


## aer_vlad

Excellent. Thanks for clearing up my question.

----------

